# Kahn: All draft picks are in play



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Timberwolves own three first-round picks in the NBA draft, but there's a good chance that could change between now and June 25.
President of basketball operations David Kahn said after this morning's pre-draft workouts that he's willing to listen to trade offers for any of the choices, including the sixth overall selection.
"You never say never to anything," Kahn said. "We would listen to anything, of course. But by the same token, I'm not out there on the phone shopping them. It's a little early for that still."
Kahn said it's likewise too early to gauge teams' interest in that sixth pick or the Wolves' other two first-round selections, Nos. 18 and 28.


read more


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

What about trading with Memphis again, sending #6, #18 and #47 picks for #2, #27 and #36 picks? Minny would have their PG of the future in Rubio, while Memphis could end with Tyreke Evans.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Are we sure Rubio is better? I don't want a Bargnani or Darko situation.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

jokeaward said:


> Are we sure Rubio is better? I don't want a Bargnani or Darko situation.


Well, it would depends a lot on the whole Minnesota coaching staff and players too. His experience in Europe may just be a helluva for this young team. For what he is showing in European leagues, he is definitely ready to play.


----------

